# My current weaknesses... in composing



## Capeditiea

I have two. 
mostly clarinet and trumpet. 

it is not that i dislike them... i want to impliment them into my first symphony... but i have troubles writing a beautiful melody for the two. 

it seems i am getting the hang of the trumpet... (so i am sure i can figure something out by the end of the symphony...) 
but the clarinet (which is in A for this work) 
When i think i have a melody down... then next thing i know it is either too loud or too unnatural... (i use musescore to familiarize my self with the different instruments.) 

any advice or solo works would be appretiated. :3


----------



## Capeditiea

*nods, turns out i figured it out...  although i will have to leave it to the clarinetists to perform a few measures worth with more expression... rather than the computerized values it hands out... 

also... 

for future references... a great piece that helped me learn various melodies was from Carl Maria von Weber's Clarinet Concerto No. 1 (i have yet to listen to his second one.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good to hear you worked it out


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good to hear you worked it out


I am not sure if i should say thank you or you are welcome... or politely bow... *politely bows.


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

Nice to hear you figured it out. MuseScore has a terrible sound library. I remember struggling with it myself, until someone in these very forums recommended I get Sibelius. I did. And I never looked back. :lol:
Finale is also another option, but both will set you back a few bucks. Totally worth it, though!


----------



## Capeditiea

Majed Al Shamsi said:


> Nice to hear you figured it out. MuseScore has a terrible sound library. I remember struggling with it myself, until someone in these very forums recommended I get Sibelius. I did. And I never looked back. :lol:
> Finale is also another option, but both will set you back a few bucks. Totally worth it, though!


there are a few issues i have with sibelius... 1. it isn't linux compatable... 2. it is propietory...

i prefer free and open source... since my music is primarily free... same goes for the scores... *nods. currently working on a Wind Quartet... to level up my experience on the Clarinet. :3

if there is another one that meets my qualifications i would probably use it instead... (but since musescore meets everything other than it having terrible sound quality... i will use this... since i can over look it with my knowledge of scores.) :3


----------

